# torsion axles



## donairplane (Apr 17, 2018)

Need to build a trailer for my 16' aluminum boat. Wood like to know if anyone has used torsion axles on a boat trailer? 
https://www.trailerpart.com/c-1021-2000-lbs-adjustable-half-torsion-axles.aspx welcome your input pro or con.


----------



## Bateman (Apr 17, 2018)

I've heard they ride smoother. I've been around several and every one of them had idler arms that were bowed in (due to worn rubber cords or possibly other things) but the tires were wearing on the inside real quick. I've always been a fan of the simplicity of a leaf sprung trailer, but I am curious to hear what others have to say.


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 17, 2018)

I had a torsion axle on my old boat trailer. I liked it just fine and never had any issues. 

I suspect that if you google leaf spring vs torsion axle you will get thousands of hits and it will boil down to a PC vs Mac kind of thing. Torsion is supposed to be a smoother ride which might be the overriding factor for a light tin boat. On the other hand, knowing what I don't know, if I had to repair one, I would rather work on a traditional leaf spring axle.


----------



## onthewater102 (Apr 18, 2018)

They weigh a lot less than a full axle + leaf springs (probably over 100lbs less) so if you're looking to pull a fairly light tin boat with a car they'd be a great choice for keeping the weight down.


----------



## jethro (Apr 18, 2018)

Not on boat trailers but I have owned 3 snowmobile trailers with torsion axles. 2 were fairly light and may be applicable for comparison to a boat trailer. My 2 place clamshell and a 2 place inline, dual ramp door trailer, probably 1500lbs empty. The torsion axles rode very well, a little bouncy when empty, but pretty nice. I recently bought my dream snowmobile trailer and was talked into spring axles by the dealership. This was a trailer I had built custom, no expense spared, and the dealer could care less which one I went with. They convinced me to buy spring axles. One major disadvantage of torsion is when it fails (and they all do at some point), it's usually a made to order item. Spring axle trailers can basically be rebuilt from parts off the shelf at a Tractor Supply store. Torsion axles have a zillion configurations- drop angle, knuckle length, axle width, mounting tab size and width... so if you are on a trip and something happens (Murphys Law), it's a lot easier to deal with leaf spring axles. To be fair that is something much more applicable with a snowmobile trailer than a boat trailer, at least for me. I often times pull my sled trailer hundreds of miles away from home for a week, but the boat not as much.

As far as the ride quality, I was convinced that I would be sacrificing that by not buying torsion axles, but it seems I was completely backwards in my thinking. The leaf springs ride far better than my torsion axle trailers since they aren't as bouncy. So while I was once a firm believer of torsion axles being better, I have been shown the light. Keep in mind that most torsion axles are linked side to side, so when one wheel hits a big bump they both react to it. Leaf springs are much more independent suspension.


----------



## eshaw (Apr 18, 2018)

Another thing about those torsion axles you're looking at is that you have to keep them in line with each other since there isn't a connecting structure in between like on a conventional spring axle. When you mount a fender you need to consider the arc the torsion axle swings in relation also, i.e, double check clearances.


----------



## donairplane (Apr 19, 2018)

Thanks for the input guys all good points to think about.


----------



## GYPSY400 (May 22, 2018)

I think for a boat trailer it wouldn't be worth it.. I'm not a big fan of torsion springs after seeing one fail, then your pretty much done and calling a flatbed. A leaf spring set-up is simple and can be repaired fairly cheap.
If you want, you could employ shock absorbers on the axle.. cab shocks from a semi are about the right dimensions. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## donairplane (May 25, 2018)

After some thought i decided to use standard axle and leaf springs.
Thanks for all the input.


----------



## jethro (May 31, 2018)

donairplane said:


> After some thought i decided to use standard axle and leaf springs.
> Thanks for all the input.



Good choice! Oddly enough I realize I do have a boat trailer with torsion axles. This one:






It rides great, but it's an extremely heavy tin boat package. Probably close to 4000lbs loaded. 

So now I have two things I said I'd never deal with on a trailer again... oil bath hubs and torsion axles.


----------



## LDUBS (May 31, 2018)

jethro said:


> donairplane said:
> 
> 
> > After some thought i decided to use standard axle and leaf springs.
> ...




Well Jethro, that's what you get for looking. Haha


----------



## jethro (May 31, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> Well Jethro, that's what you get for looking. Haha



I know, ignorance is bliss!


----------

